# VS-17 panel



## Devildoc (Apr 22, 2019)

Anyone have one in their old gear laying around, and not wanting?  Need one for a project.
I'd prefer to not have to go to eBay.
Thanks


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 22, 2019)

How soon do you need it? Have one just don’t know where it is. Saw it 7 years ago when I moved.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 22, 2019)

Polar Bear said:


> How soon do you need it? Have one just don’t know where it is. Saw it 7 years ago when I moved.



Low priority, not time-sensitive.


----------



## Brill (Apr 22, 2019)

Me thinks someone’s moving to Florida...or Baltimore.


----------



## Centermass (Apr 22, 2019)

Too bad this wasn't last year. Gave 10 of mine away (Pathfinder in my previous life) along with my entire kit of leftovers....pi balls, piss lights, anemometer dwyer meters, etc last year to a buddy's nephew currently serving. Took the rest of my old TA 50 to a surplus shop and ditched it all. 

Bittersweet memories that wound up taking up space.


----------



## Florida173 (Apr 22, 2019)

I'll look in my old kit too


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 22, 2019)

Thanks, fellas!


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 22, 2019)

Any trade items?
I'll look in the box of crap to see if I have one left.


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 24, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> Low priority, not time-sensitive.


I will look this weekend


----------



## amlove21 (May 1, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> Thanks, fellas!


Yeah you want a full size or a cut down one?


----------

